# Happy Day II



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats to you and your Boy....he's beautiful btw...;-)


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!! And great photos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

He looks marvellous in blue  Are you showing again this weekend?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes - even though he did VERY GOOD today, I'm back to feeling extra nervous and anxious. Since this is the real deal and we are going for our title leg. And I'd really love to do it at this club. I have a lot of friends and know most (if not all) the members. I'm telling myself that since I know he actually CAN handle the group stays, that it doesn't matter if he does NQ, that we are in show season and practically every month through January has at least 2 good shows we can pick up. And we aren't going to think about open until next fall. But yeah. I want this.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! He is gorgeous


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck !! You can do it - you already have!! :wave: twice so far!



Megora said:


> Yes - even though he did VERY GOOD today, I'm back to feeling extra nervous and anxious. Since this is the real deal and we are going for our title leg. And I'd really love to do it at this club. I have a lot of friends and know most (if not all) the members. I'm telling myself that since I know he actually CAN handle the group stays, that it doesn't matter if he does NQ, that we are in show season and practically every month through January has at least 2 good shows we can pick up. And we aren't going to think about open until next fall. But yeah. I want this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh - and I forgot one thing.  

According to the AKC, we already have the title now with today's leg. :bowl: I've asked them to remove an incorrect leg for a couple years now, but it's still sitting there on Jacks' record. And the hilarious thing is that it was initially 197 - and I have the email from the AKC informing me of that score when I initially contacted them. I just double-checked this afternoon, and it's still there, but they apparently removed 5 points!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats!!! You guys are making great progress! 

Just remember that if the AKC has you as earning your CD today, then your 60 days begin today. Needing to be aware of when your 60 days end would be a great problem to have.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's my B dog, so it really only matters as far as bookkeeping, I think. Unless we somehow get HIT in any of those post 60 day trials... which is unlikely. We have averaged about 196-198 when we have really good days like today. The HIT today was 199.5. And that person as well as a few others who routinely score between 198-199, and even snagged 200's will probably be at all those shows.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Jack! He just looks so happy with his blue ribbon.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats great teamwork. Are you going on to open ?


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You betcha.  

Not right away though. I want to keep entering novice for a year at least and getting him very comfortable and consistently solid on the novice stays before I enter him in a show where I leave the ring. 

I have plans to switch to the Open practice class on Weds and then we already are taking Open classes on Mondays.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good plan , doing open exercise will break up any boredom. Having fun is what it's all about and remember that the top dogs and handlers do get the occasional N.Q don't be afraid to compete you can mix in a little utility too it's not to soon to start good luck.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations! That is great news for you guys!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nuggets dad said:


> Good plan , doing open exercise will break up any boredom. Having fun is what it's all about and remember that the top dogs and handlers do get the occasional N.Q don't be afraid to compete you can mix in a little utility too it's not to soon to start good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


The extent of our utility skills so far = signals, moving stand, go-outs, and directed retrieves. The go-outs we are probably weakest on because when I don't practice every day, he reverts to playing guess games. Like the other day while training at home, instead of running straight to the gate like he was doing perfectly before, he was running and nose-bumping everything else but the gate. :bowl:

I DO want to get started on articles and directed jumping. But recognize I probably should take classes for those as they haven't been taught or practiced in the open classes like the other exercises have. 

I was talking with a friend about all these classes and am starting to understand why she and some others have become members of the training club. Cost of classes for members = $30 instead of $80. I held off because I work full time and couldn't commit to putting time in (8 hours a year, I think). But if I will be taking 2 open classes and maybe a utility class... :uhoh:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles will probably be your hardest to train as most dogs do not want to put the metal article in their mouth. I start by tying two metal articles to a piece of rubber mat about three foot sq. and one loose leather one that you have rubbed up in your hand. Take it in small steps and with each successful retrieve praise praise praise and reward when you start sending your dog out for the metal it might help to spread a little cheese on the bar it worked on mine . my first utility dog nq a half dozen trials on not pickin up the metal article he always found it but would just look at me with that look saying I'm not putting THAT in my mouth. Have patience you will get there good luck.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It should be interesting... 

Jacks uses his nose and he actually will carry metal things around in his mouth (pop cans, silverware - and he's been known to chew on things like that)....

But because his desire to please + get the treat overwhelms him with something as simple as the go-out and he will play guessing games, I can just imagine him grabbing a tied down article and dragging the whole mat to me.  

I really want to get started though.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Good luck the rest of the weekend!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd get the Around the Clock DVD and get started!


----------

